#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【已解決】 (處理中...)目前比較急著恢復的 BBCode 代碼

## 狼王白牙

*文字刪除線代碼*

前面加上   後面加上 

*本段內容已經隱藏  請點擊後閱覽*

這項功能對於討論不想透露劇情的作品  請會員點開才可以觀看者比較重要

前面加上 
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

      後面加上      
    



目前需要恢復的語法就這兩個  不妨考慮優先恢復

----------


## yoching

刪除線的部份先加上同一個BB代碼。日後我會在工具欄中加入控制處理。

HIDE的部份會另外加裝一個插件來處理。先等待一段時間。

----------


## 狼王白牙

這真是太方便了，

可以透過數據庫自定義 BBCode 代碼呢 XD

又學會了一招，受教跟感謝了

----------


## yoching

hide插件已經裝上。目前還未中文化。是否有人可以幫忙處理一下。

----------


## 雪麒

可是以前帖子中的hide貌似還沒有恢復啊……
而且試一下的話：

點擊

    這是隱藏內容    
    


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    這是隱藏內容    
    


Q1. 活動主旨是什麼？


藉由近似遊戲的方式，激發參賽者的創作動力。闖關題目難度簡單直白，也沒有絕對的標準答案。
比起高超的創作技巧，我們更希望看到參賽者展現自己的創意、特色、並享受整體活動帶來的歡樂！


好像是還有問題……
我本來編輯的帖子內容是（使用【代替[防止解析）：


```
可是以前帖子中的hide貌似還沒有恢復啊……
而且試一下的話：
【HIDE=點擊】這是隱藏內容【/HIDE】
【HIDE】這是隱藏內容【/HIDE】
好像是還有問題……
```

可是審查這段內容解析成的html卻是：


```
        可是以前帖子中的hide貌似還沒有恢復啊……
而且試一下的話：
此為隱藏文字
點擊以顯示內容
這是隱藏內容
好像是還有問題……
```

[STU=5430]這……完全還不行啊……[/STU]

----------


## yoching

因為你是管理員>"<
所以可以全看到的。

因該說你跟我一樣有管理員的權限。所以~~~自然可以直接看到不受限制。

----------


## 雪麒

管理員……好吧-_-|||
不過以前的hide只是一個用於排版的小工具而已
點一下會顯示隱藏文字，再點一下就隱藏回去，用於讓版式更有條理，僅此而已
用法就是【HIDE=點擊這裡觀看】這是隱藏內容【/HIDE】
與用戶權限沒有關係的哦

另外，之前的帖子yoching大大打算怎樣處理呢？
比如：



> [hide=Q12. 一定要畫出或寫出獸/獸人角色嗎？]
> 沒有限制，想畫什麼樣的生物都行！只要想辦法讓觀眾能理解作品意思就好了
> 當然以一個獸同好居多的論壇而言，獸角色的出現自然比較能贏取大眾共鳴，自行衡量囉：)[/hide:1fa4ae3197]


那個“:1fa4ae3197”我是真想不出什麼好方法……

----------


## yoching

這我再想辦法加個功能進去好了。

至於那奇怪的數值。因為也找不到規則。只能看到一篇改一篇了。我也沒什麼快速修改的招。

可以的話~~~幫忙列出一下有問題的幾篇主題。我看看是否可以勿略它。

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 這我再想辦法加個功能進去好了。
> 
> 至於那奇怪的數值。因為也找不到規則。只能看到一篇改一篇了。我也沒什麼快速修改的招。
> 
> 可以的話~~~幫忙列出一下有問題的幾篇主題。我看看是否可以勿略它。


我這裡有個方案可以解決，這個奇怪的數值其實是PhpBB2留下的Session ID,

每一篇文章都會有一個Session ID,如果見一篇改一篇 ，可能會累死

所以我打算把文章導出後 ， 用程式去清除 ， 然後再導回論壇。

----------


## yoching

你能想的方式~~~我早想過了。
我可以不用導出的方式就直接修改的。

問題是那沒有一定的規則。

所以我需要幾篇這樣的文章給我參考了解一下。我才容易寫規則。
(我試圖找了~~~不過好像都沒看到，我沒那時間一篇一篇找)

----------


## 雪麒

最典型的例子之一：我以前開的委託貼：
http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php?53...AE%8C%E6%88%90
以及這裡：
http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php?53...88%B0%EF%BC%81

以前這個語法是相當相當常用，基本上都出了這種問題，一個個刪一點都不現實

記得我之前有給出臨時方案，自定義hide的bb語法如下：


```


    {option}
    
    {param}    
    

```

注：{option}是“點擊以顯示內容”的那個文字，{param}則是隱藏文字。記得選項中選“使用 {option}”～
不過沒法恢復以前的帖子。

可以使用正則表達式找出所有亂碼並替換清除，不過對所有帖子執行操作會很冒風險。

另外我只在前台有類似管理員的權限可以置頂刪貼什麼的……雖然我完全用不到也不會去用

要上課去了大概兩小時後才能回來

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 你能想的方式~~~我早想過了。
> 我可以不用導出的方式就直接修改的。
> 
> 問題是那沒有一定的規則。
> 
> 所以我需要幾篇這樣的文章給我參考了解一下。我才容易寫規則。
> (我試圖找了~~~不過好像都沒看到，我沒那時間一篇一篇找)


規則就在舊的DB , 如要徹底清除 ，一定要導出的

然後寫文字處理巨集

要幾篇文章參考的話，每個版的置頂文章到處都是。

----------

